# lightweight 15" 5x100 wheels



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

I need some light 15" wheels, around 13 lbs or less under 10 would be nice... On tirerack i can't seem to find anything... The enki's rpf1's seem to be only in a 16" size. Any other places that i should check out.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: lightweight 15" 5x100 wheels (O2VW1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: lightweight 15" 5x100 wheels (O2VW1.8T)*

Vividracing.com


----------



## X-flow (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: lightweight 15" 5x100 wheels (SPEEDBUILT)*

rota slipstreams are about 11 lbs i believe


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: lightweight 15" 5x100 wheels (X-flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X-flow* »_rota slipstreams are about 11 lbs i believe

does anyone know if the 15" ones fit


----------

